# Grond the Mighty (aka, my girlfriend's art thread)



## Captain Howdy (Nov 8, 2006)

Here is a drawing that my girlfriend did. I thought it was pretty cool, and I wanted to share it with you guys.

It is Grond, the orc barbarian, one of the characters in my Shackled City campaign. He is also has the Eye of Gruumsh prestiege class, hence the one eye missing. He has a flaming great axe, and those flames that look like they are painted on the axe are going to be erased when she does the coloring.

If you guys like it, I think I can find some other stuff of hers and post it.


----------



## Lalato (Nov 8, 2006)

Like it...  would be an understatement.  That's frickin' awesome!  

--sam


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 8, 2006)

Get that man a pedicure!

Cool picture though, very nice.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn, that's really good. Is your girlfriend a freelance artist? Or is she just an amateur artist? Either way, she should be doing commissions with talent that good.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 9, 2006)

She does art as a hobby. We are in college now, and she is majoring in paleontology and geology, minoring in art. I have told her she could make money off this kind of talent though!   

Here is her character in the campaign. She plays a Shifter bard/rogue named Runeth. He is handsome, totally a ladies man... shifter... guy.

The other piece is a female orc that I think is based off one of her WoW characters.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 9, 2006)

The orc.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, cool stuff. Reminds me of another artist on here.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 10, 2006)

A few more pieces, these are works in progress. One is Gandalf in watercolor, one is a warforged character from my campaign, and one is a blue dragon.

The Gandalf piece is nearing completion, and the other two are just getting started.


----------



## Lalato (Dec 10, 2006)

new additions look good...  especially like the dragon.

--sam


----------



## Xyanthon (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice work indeed!


----------



## Redrobes (Dec 11, 2006)

Minoring in art ? She must be real good at her majors then.

Really great work...


----------



## Restill Habb (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi. 

I'm the "girlfriend" Howdy's referring to. I just wanted to say thanks for the support - I love to draw, but I've really been concentrating on medieval/sci-fi art since high school. LOVE drawing D&D stuff.

I'm posting now because if any of you want me to draw something for you, let me know. I need to keep this up, or else I'm going to be miserable in another month without having updated my art page. 

(BTW, if somebody here mentioned my name in the Wizards of the Coast Eberron Art thread, it was a huge ego boost, and I'm really honored.)


----------



## Robert Ranting (Mar 19, 2007)

As a fellow "casual artist", I salute you for your prowess, and don't blame you in the least for needing requests to motivate you. ;-)

Personally, I'd like to see a finished version of the above Blue Dragon.  I really like the pose, and what detail you have put into the face.  Oh, and while I like the colored versions of your work, please do post the lineart!  Some of us like to see the intermediate stages, and/or prefer B&W.

Robert "Just My Thoughts" Ranting


----------



## Brain (Mar 19, 2007)

Neat stuff!  If you're looking for more characters to draw, I've got an interesting little fellow you could do.  

To sum him up in one short phrase - Halfling Anton LeVeigh (sp?)

Erasmuz is very short (2'2") yet somewhat plump for his height, a deep halfling from the underdark.  He is very neatly dressed and has a clean shaven head, except for a pointy goatee.  He wears no armor, instead favoring sturdy yet stylish clothing.  He is evil, yet very friendly.  Think saddam from the south park movie.  possible Accessories - a magical harpoon, an ornate wooden box with a snake in it, a twinkle in the eye and a grin.


----------



## Wystan (Mar 19, 2007)

Restill Habb, Any Chance of a Warcraft Dwarf Hunter with his Pet Bear at his side. Gun drawn?


----------



## Restill Habb (Mar 20, 2007)

You guys are great.  I started a drawing of a barbarian from the Castles and Crusades campaign Capt. Howdy is running today and I'm actually almost finished with her - as soon as I am, I'll post it and (finish) that dragon, and start Brian's adorably evil Halfling, and Wystan's hunter (love those!!!).

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see those (especially the Dragon).

If you find the time, I would love to see my Gnome Bard, riding a dog.  If you don't have the time, I would love to see you continue this "hobby".  You're good at it.  

--sam


----------



## Restill Habb (Mar 22, 2007)

I finished my most recent drawing of a Castles and Crusades barbarian - and I thought I'd post this Eberron halfling I drew a few months ago as well.

On to your drawings...I'll crank them out within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Mar 26, 2007)

*Request*

Here is a request, provided your still taking them...


Rysa Cormanthe: She is a short human woman with great appeal, in the Kate Winslet sort of way heart shaped face and red curled hair, green eyes with pale skin and only a few freckles. She stands about 5'3" and even for that she wears a suit of full plate armor which is decorated in the from by a etched rose with thorns wraping around to her middriff. 
She sometimes forgets to take offer her jewelers eye piece, downs ale better than most men, and has an attitude. Her companion is a ferret by the name of Kris because of the wavy white hair that trickles down his back along his spine, being awakened has made him an avid lover of novels, though they are often to big for him to hold himself. 

Or 


Sayce:  A Half Satyr with golden caps on his horns, and big loop gold ear rings in his left ear
His face looks much the same as Pippin from the lord of the rings ,though its more pronounced on the ears (sharper like an elf), and he has a thick set of burnside sideburns which he is proud of.  His weapons are two scimitars which he wears across his back until they are needed, and a short sword which he uses for close in work. He has a holy symbol draped around his neck that is a balance over a fist, despite their being uncomfortable he hids his hooves in a pair of boots that make it look as if he is a normal person (other than the horns), he wears leather armor which has many buckles, and a spiked knuckles on his right hand


Thank you in advance


----------



## Lalato (Mar 26, 2007)

both of the new pics are excellent.  The orc/ogres are great.

--sam


----------



## ThorneMD (Mar 26, 2007)

*Request...er.....requests*

First, I must say that the artwork on here is great.  Its really clean and follows a style I really like.

Now that the proper brown-nosing is out of the way  

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

or.....if you are loving and daring enough to try a group pic

The Disciples of Steel 
Taka Michinoku [Half-Gold Dragon/Half-Elf Evoker/Archmage] 
Blue Kimoto Bottom, All Black Quarterstaff, Red Silk Sash, Silk Headband with white pearl set in the middle, Golden metal necklace ending in a small ruby, Deep blue cloak, Katana with a blue hilt and a red sheath, Falcon on his shoulder, 5’11” (Current Picture attached)

Roscoe Tealeaf (Halfling Rogue/Deepwood Sniper/Cleric)
Empty Quiver on the back (Quiver of Ehlonna), Daggers lined across the chest, Deep green studded leather (studded leather made from Green Dragon Hide), Buckler mounted on this left hand, Two daggers hidden in his boots, Long blonde hair tied in a tight braid, Green eyes, Extremely short (2’6”), Composite shortbow.

Rurik Ungart (Dwarf Rogue/Fighter)
Long well kept beard, Deep Green Breastplate (Breatplate made from Green Dragon Scales), Two Dwarven War Axes (one in each hand), Arms completely covered in tatoos, 

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

Antif Darkwood (Half-Elf/Half-Blue Goblin Ranger/Psychic Warrior)
Blue tinged skin, long blue hair, Quiver of Ehlonna, Frost Mighty Composite Longbow, typical ranger clothing, no armor, usually on the back of Spike

Spike (Awakened Brown Bear Fighter) (Mount and Friend of Antif)
Typical Brown Bear wearing collar of mage armor, usually carring Antif

Ark (Immortal Human Barbarian/Rogue/Bear Warrior)
6' tall human in barbarian clothing, greatsword, Mighty Composite Longbow on back, Long Black hair braided, slight bear features

The group is the first set of characters for many of us that actually finished from 1st to 21st level.  Each character means so much to us and it would be great if you could attempt to draw this for us.  I can email you or post reference pictures of most of these characters, if you become interested that is.  My email being Ares0415@yahoo.com.  

I'm not expecting the group shot to be done, it would be nice, but the pic of Motubo would be most appreciated. Anyway, keep up the great work.


----------



## Xath (Mar 28, 2007)

Your stuff is great.


----------



## Kastil (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow.  Love the work.  It's been awhile since I've seen some quality stuff.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Mar 28, 2007)

I really like this the style is just along the lines that I love to use as character portraits or for a pictorial character history.


----------



## Restill Habb (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow. Just...yeah, I love you guys.   

While I work on some of these, please hold off on the commissions until I've atleast got a few of these posted.

Thorne, I'd love to do the group pic, but I'm going to get these other ones out of the way first. It will be a while before I start it, but when I'm ready, I'll let you know, and if you'd like to send me reference pics that'd be great.

...oh, and thanks, all.


----------



## Restill Habb (Mar 31, 2007)

*Drawing #1*

I'm just starting at the top of the list. (Robert Ranting, I will finish the dragon later...I look at it still and think "bleh".)

For Brain, his deep Halfling character, Erasmuz. I hope it's somewhat accurate.


----------



## Brain (Mar 31, 2007)

Restill Habb said:
			
		

> I'm just starting at the top of the list. (Robert Ranting, I will finish the dragon later...I look at it still and think "bleh".)
> 
> For Brain, his deep Halfling character, Erasmuz. I hope it's somewhat accurate.




Very nice!  I like it a lot, especially his expression and the clothing.  Thanks!


----------



## ThorneMD (Apr 6, 2007)

Restill Habb said:
			
		

> Thorne, I'd love to do the group pic, but I'm going to get these other ones out of the way first. It will be a while before I start it, but when I'm ready, I'll let you know, and if you'd like to send me reference pics that'd be great.




I'd love to send you the reference pics, but where should I send them?  If you don't want to write your email down on the messageboards, then just send me an email to Ares0415@yahoo.com

And thanks for even thinking of attempting this.  Most artists would have ignored it.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Acquana (May 6, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, cool stuff. Reminds me of another artist on here.




Well, well.  I don't suppose you mean me, do you?  ^____^

Hey, Restill Habb!  Just droppin' in to say hey!  Your character work is extremely expressive, and your proportion is solid.  I really like your work thus far!

We're all eager to see more.  Did you say you have an art site?  Do you has link?  Yes?


----------

